# How hard would it be to kill a german shepherd...



## gaunten (Mar 2, 2009)

with your bare hands?

I'm talking about one of these big bad boys:






here is the story: (Looong rant ahead, and sorry if I'm a bit inconcistent, I am very upset) my dad has a norwegian huntingdog, named kim:






cute little fella, I love him to death, he's been around since I was about 13-14 or so. 
now, my dad owns some forest located at our house, and he usually walks the dog there everyday, in a leash.

about a mile from our house, there is a small village, and a family just moved into the old grocery store.
I think it's two teenage boys, their father and their stepmother. and they have a german shepherd.
now, in sweden it's illegal to walk your dog without a leash if you cannot control it and call it in, if it should run off somewhere.

the first incident was some month back, my dad was walking kim, and all of a sudden this huge shepherd comes running and, completely unprovoked, attacks our little dog (who is about half the size of that big fucker)
and holds him with his jaws right over the head. and after the dog comes one of the boys running and yelling at it.
Eventually they get the shepherd away from our dog, and the leash gets on, and my dad is not happy at all, so he tells the boy that he never wants to see that dog unleashed in our forest again.

some time passes, and about three weeks later, the same thing happens, dad is walking our dog, and the shepherd comes running again, biting our dog and refuses to let go, dad tries to kick it, falls over in the snow and throws our leash at the shepherd (one of those red plastic things with the leash rolled up inside) and hits it straight in the head, and so, it lets go of kim, and now it's the stepmother coming running and yelling after her dog. 
now my dad is REALLY pissed and says, "ok, I told your boy last time, this is the LAST time, next time I will report this to the police"

not two weeks after, my mom is walking kim, and suddenly she hears someone calling the name of the shepherd, and she thinks, no, not again, but yes, she see's the shepherd coming for them, and my mom is quite small and not very strong, so she becomes completely terrified when the shepherd once again attacks our dog, holding it over the head firmly, and now it's one of the boys again, with a girlfriend, completely oblivious of how to handle the situation, eventually he manages to draw the shepherd away in the backlegs.

After a few seconds he can't hold it anymore, so it goes for kim again, this time Biting him in the throat, and mum thought for sure it was going to kill him this time, but the boy manages to get the shepherd away again, ONLY TO LET IT GO ONE MORE FUCKING TIME  and this time it bit him in the neck, and when he finally got it away again, mom told the girl (who just stood there doing nothing) to get the leash on the fucking dog. 
now, my mom never gets angry, but that time.... man she gave them a good shouting.

it's pretty hard to see if our dog is bleeding, seeing as it is black, but when she got home he smeared some blood on the doorposts, so he was clearly injured, and his right ear is pretty fucked up. 

I got really upset yesterday when mom told me this whole thing, and I know if it was me I would definitely do everything in my power to kill that dog then and there. (I know it's the owners fault, and not the dogs, but that would still be my reaction. and I would probably be pretty shredded, seeing as shepherds are big, strong and fast motherfuckers)


at least it's reported to the police now, and several neighbours have reported it as well, because obviously we are not the only ones who have been attacked by this dog.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 2, 2009)

I got pretty pissed just reading that. Keep in mind, though, that as you said, it's the owners' fault and not the dog's. If you call the cops, the dog will likely be killed. That's how it works in the States, anyway. Hopefully this can be sorted out. That dog's owners are apparently idiots who don't care if their dog (or anyone else's) gets killed.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 2, 2009)

watch "i am legend"


----------



## darren (Mar 2, 2009)

It's not the dog's fault, it's the owners. Get the police on their asses.


----------



## HamBungler (Mar 2, 2009)

My friend got a white German Shepperd just a few months back, and already she is HUGE and super-strong too, and she's only 4 months old. she's supposed to get twice as big when she's full grown, so I can only imagine how powerful she would be. She's always harassing his smaller Beagle, who gets pretty angry whenever she nibbles on her.

I agree though, make sure the police throw their asses down, that's just irresponsible.


----------



## liamh (Mar 2, 2009)

Dont kill the dog, if you kill anyone, kill the fucking owners!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 2, 2009)

Impale that mutha on the headstock of your Roter! 

I feel your pain man, I was "accosted" by a dog a few years back... not a pleasant experience.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 2, 2009)

You can kill most canines by pulling the front legs to the side, it rips open them down the middle. And theres always the jaw or neck. 

But don't do this, deal with it properly with the police. Its the owners fault, not the animals. That sort of thing should be left as a last resort only like self defence.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree with what is said there. If you harm that dog in anyway you deserve the same.

If anything you should be asking how easy it is to kill a human


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 2, 2009)

While I agree with the people here that it's the owner's fault and not the dog's, I wouldn't have any issues with putting down an animal that was attacking me, my family, or my pets, which are basically family anyways. It sucks that some dumb shits had to raise him to be uncontrollable, but unfortunately it happens all too often. If you have any hunting rifles, I'd shoot it if it were on my property again, and I'm pretty sure given the history, and now with your complaints in, you'd be legally entitled to.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 2, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> While I agree with the people here that it's the owner's fault and not the dog's, I wouldn't have any issues with putting down an animal that was attacking me, my family, or my pets, which are basically family anyways. It sucks that some dumb shits had to raise him to be uncontrollable, but unfortunately it happens all too often. If you have any hunting rifles, I'd shoot it if it were on my property again, and I'm pretty sure given the history, and now with your complaints in, you'd be legally entitled to.



 and carry a black jack when you walk your dag!


----------



## sami (Mar 2, 2009)

Sue those assholes, get them to seize the dog and have it trained and adopted by a REAL family.


----------



## hairychris (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 2, 2009)

A Pakistan knife? lol


----------



## Variant (Mar 2, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> While I agree with the people here that it's the owner's fault and not the dog's, I wouldn't have any issues with putting down an animal that was attacking me, my family, or my pets, which are basically family anyways. It sucks that some dumb shits had to raise him to be uncontrollable, but unfortunately it happens all too often. If you have any hunting rifles, I'd shoot it if it were on my property again, and I'm pretty sure given the history, and now with your complaints in, you'd be legally entitled to.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 2, 2009)

I'd bring a big fucking crowbar with me and go all Gordan Freeman on their asses and especially let the dog know who's boss. But try and deal with the owners first...


----------



## Randy (Mar 2, 2009)

Option:


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 2, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> I'd bring a big fucking crowbar with me and go all Gordan Freeman on their asses and especially let the dog know who's boss. But try and deal with the owners first...



The thing with a dog like a big ass German Shepard though is that you better make fucking sure you put it down with one swing. If you don't, you're pretty much fucked. Once you attack and you become it's target, you'd be hard pressed to get a good full swing with that thing chomping on your face.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 2, 2009)

Man I am so pissed of by people who can't handle dogs but still try to have one.
German shepherds are not friendly dogs ,they are duty dogs with strong instincts for purpose ,and they are extremely dominant. So if you can't handle a shepherd ,than don't fucking buy it. These people are getting on my nerves ,since I had the same problem with a Pitt-bull. It was a female so my dog (Half Kangal-Dobermann ,70 cm high beast) refused to hurt her. And the owner jerk was just watching with blood-lust and grinn how she bites my boy! I allmost killed the guy!

BTW ,I am a Vet but i would kick the crap out of the Shephard and show him with whom he deals with! My bare fists and my kick is good enough to hurt it's tiny fucking sensitive nose. I am shure he wouldn't even get close more than 1000 meters anymore....Asswipes...


----------



## plyta (Mar 2, 2009)

Report that fammily to animal police, they will get their dog confiscated or something.

Shure you have something like that in Sweden?

Or buy a dog pepperspray or a tazer.

Edit: you can drop several of these in your forest with some tasty bait 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXqf7ks7l7I


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 2, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> BTW ,I am a Vet but i would kick the crap out of the Shephard and show him with whom he deals with! My bare fists and my kick is good enough to hurt it's tiny fucking sensitive nose. I am shure he wouldn't even get close more than 1000 meters anymore....Asswipes...



With a 90-100+ lbs German Shepard, my money would be on the Shepard if you had no weapon of any kind.


----------



## gaunten (Mar 2, 2009)

wow, lots of answers, lots of different opinions 



JJ Rodriguez said:


> While I agree with the people here that it's the owner's fault and not the dog's, I wouldn't have any issues with putting down an animal that was attacking me, my family, or my pets, which are basically family anyways. It sucks that some dumb shits had to raise him to be uncontrollable, but unfortunately it happens all too often. If you have any hunting rifles, I'd shoot it if it were on my property again, and I'm pretty sure given the history, and now with your complaints in, you'd be legally entitled to.



well, it IS our hunting grounds, and we do have a number of huntingrifles, 12 gauge semiautomatic remington shotgun, .30-06 cal. mooserifle etc.
and I do have a huntersdegree, so yes, that would probably be the legal solution. but I don't want to run around the forest everyday with a rifle just in case



vampiregenocide said:


> You can kill most canines by pulling the front legs to the side, it rips open them down the middle. And theres always the jaw or neck.
> 
> But don't do this, deal with it properly with the police. Its the owners fault, not the animals. That sort of thing should be left as a last resort only like self defence.



well, thanks for the tip anyway, it might unfortunately come to the situation where it is either me or the dog, because I will NOT stand by and watch as it munches away on our dog again.



JJ Rodriguez said:


> With a 90-100+ lbs German Shepard, my money would be on the Shepard if you had no weapon of any kind.



keep adrenaline in mind. if a person is reeally pissed of and upset, they have a lot more will and strength than they really have. and if you know the sweetspots on the dog, you have a good chance of winning... maybe not unscathed but... think hulk


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 2, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> With a 90-100+ lbs German Shepard, my money would be on the Shepard if you had no weapon of any kind.



Hahaha .you wouldn't be in my position where i fought with much heavier dogs than.
Once a big ol Rottweiler thinks he is smarter and stronger ,you have to show the balls to get him under control.
BTW ,a Stallion or "didn't get laid since the day 1" bull with 1000kg's is much more dangerous ,and we still manage to get them under control!

But you are right ,hard opponents ,and it takes time to understand their nature and fighting skills.
A pitbull ,bullterrier or Argentinian would be a harder opponent since they are mostly resistent to pain. The only way to get rid of them is water ,pulling the jaw or opening the legs ,which is allmost impossible!


----------



## lobee (Mar 2, 2009)

Bear mace. No doubt.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 2, 2009)

Watch this!
A documentation about different dog attack styles:

Especailly at 1,25!
Don't try fighting the dog, go to the police or a animal organisation or something


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 2, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> Hahaha .you wouldn't be in my position where i fought with much heavier dogs than.
> Once a big ol Rottweiler thinks he is smarter and stronger ,you have to show the balls to get him under control.
> BTW ,a Stallion or "didn't get laid since the day 1" bull with 1000kg's is much more dangerous ,and we still manage to get them under control!
> 
> ...



Maybe if you're a trained animal assassin/commando, then yeah, okay, maybe you'd be okay  Us mortal men who aren't into battling animals would most likely be fucked


----------



## WhiteShadow (Mar 2, 2009)

Just try to talk things out with the dog. Offer the dog some milk and cookies and let it know you care. Works everytime.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 2, 2009)

Shepherds, much like Pitt Bulls and Rotteweilers, generally have a bad rep.

Sounds like this one just has shitty owners, and your family/dog is reaping the consequences.

Apart from reporting it to the authorities (which I would have done on the 2nd offense, fuck waiting for a 3rd strike) I'd recommend you/your family carry a stun-gun with you when walking your dog. Far less drama that way IF there's another incident. (My best guess is you don't want to be on the front page of the local paper for 'mudering family's beloved pet', as I'm sure they would spin it, were you to handle the situation with a gun or other lethal force..)


----------



## auxioluck (Mar 2, 2009)

2 shots from a .357 usually does the trick.

Here's how I feel...Yes, it is the owner's fault, but I feel bad for the shepard being raised to be so hostile and agressive. I'd almost shoot the dog to put it out of its misery. Fuck the owners, getting the police on them won't teach them a lesson if you ask me.

And I wouldn't recommend trying to take a shepard with your bare hands. One bite on your hand will break your damn fingers.

If you want satisfaction, nail the owners. If you want immediate calm, shoot the dog.


----------



## gaunten (Mar 2, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Watch this!
> A documentation about different dog attack styles:
> 
> Especailly at 1,25!
> Don't try fighting the dog, go to the police or a animal organisation or something





well, as I said, we do have knives and weapons, and I even do believe that we are legally obliged to kill stray dogs that are out of control if we find it necessary. plus, the dogs in that vid are most likely trained attackdogs, that go straight for a high position on the person, whilst this dog attacks our dog, which would give me the advantage of being on top and maybe getting a good grip. but yea, I hope that the police takes care of this.
nonetheless, i would love to give the owners a bit of a kicking


----------



## jaxadam (Mar 2, 2009)

Bad dog owners. I have to deal with them all the time, but I'm on the other end where I'm afraid MY dogs are going to kill THEIRS, and because I have two Dobermans, it's always my fault no matter how responsible I am. I ALWAYS walked them leashed and in my full control.

I would report the owners, but in the mean time, some things that can help are:

*Carry black pepper
*Carry a water bottle
*Carry an air horn

Black pepper in the face or a squirt from a water bottle with usually rattle them. An air horn will also scare the shit out of them.

Never get anywhere near their head when there is a dog fight. Don't even get near your dog's head. Try to grab their back legs and lift up and hold on. I have been bitten a few times breaking up dog fights, and it's not a lot of fun. I've even seen people try to kick a dog in the head during a dog fight, and this resulted in their foot getting bitten pretty badly.


----------



## gaunten (Mar 2, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I'd recommend you/your family carry a stun-gun with you when walking your dog. Far less drama that way IF there's another incident. (My best guess is you don't want to be on the front page of the local paper for 'mudering family's beloved pet', as I'm sure they would spin it, were you to handle the situation with a gun or other lethal force..)




probably not very legal around here to carry a stungun... and I don't care if the papers would write such a thing, the people around here knows what that dog's good for, and the people who knew me would know I did the right thing



auxioluck said:


> 2 shots from a .357 usually does the trick.
> 
> Here's how I feel...Yes, it is the owner's fault, but I feel bad for the shepard being raised to be so hostile and agressive. I'd almost shoot the dog to put it out of its misery. Fuck the owners, getting the police on them won't teach them a lesson if you ask me.
> 
> ...



neither is this especially legal around here (plus we only have a wimpy ol' .22 cal colt revolver...)

the tragic part is that they already got another shepherd, that's a puppy now... i fear that one wont be much better...


----------



## budda (Mar 2, 2009)

that's a sad story to read, dude.

why didnt you guys call the police after the first time though? I wouldn't have waited.

as for a solution? I like the air horn idea.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 2, 2009)

jaxadam said:


> Never get anywhere near their head when there is a dog fight. Don't even get near your dog's head. Try to grab their back legs and lift up and hold on. I have been bitten a few times breaking up dog fights, and it's not a lot of fun. I've even seen people try to kick a dog in the head during a dog fight, and this resulted in their foot getting bitten pretty badly.



That's true, my dog had some fights, too, and they're gettin so angry that they don't even recognize their owner anymore and might attack you if you try to go between them. Keep yourself away from the head, they can bite faster than most people can put their limbs out of reach...
Try the pepper-method, it's quite effective and nobody will get hurt


----------



## HaGGuS (Mar 2, 2009)

Take a rifle with ya next time and shoot the fucker.

When I was 6, I was attacked by a shepard.
It sank a fang right into my eye socket. ( no damage to my eye)
We lived on a farm at the time, and my dad had a few rifles.

Dad waited a few days till the dog came onto our farm, and he blew the fuckers head off. 

I hate German shepards.


----------



## Bobo (Mar 2, 2009)

liamh said:


> Dont kill the dog, if you kill anyone, kill the fucking owners!



 I don't want to get mad here and go over a few "sorry pet owner stories" of my own, so I'll just agree that you should kill the people. Ok, but seriously, do what you have to to avoid killing the sheperd. Get in the faces of those stupid fucks if the police won't do shit.


----------



## jaxadam (Mar 2, 2009)

I used to have 3 German Sheppards (at one time). They can be great dogs, but only with the proper owners. They are a work driven dog, and this owner apparently cannot give the dog what it needs.

You need to deal with the owners and the authorities on this situation. They need to realize that they cannot let their dog out unless it is on a leash, period.


----------



## ballr4lyf (Mar 2, 2009)

Walk up to the owners and  x2.

I personally would fire a warning shot as soon as I saw it coming... Of course I'd angle that warning shot in a safe direction so that the bullet doesn't fall on my head. Say perhaps, towards the dog's owners... With a heavy incline. If you actually hit them, it's time to buy a lottery ticket. 

EDIT: My wife also brought up a good point about bringing a hunting rifle/shotgun with you. If the shepard isn't turned away by the warning shot, you can also connect the butt of the gun to the nose of the dog (with force, of course).


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 3, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Maybe if you're a trained animal assassin/commando, then yeah, okay, maybe you'd be okay  Us mortal men who aren't into battling animals would most likely be fucked



Zuahaha. man ,try to accupuncture a Mad stallion (620 kg) in a 4x4 meters room for 5 minutes...It's a fucking deadly rodeo LOL.

But you are right ,it's hard to fight against a big dog.
If you have a jacket ,a freebag or anything with long sides ,it get's easier tho! Fill the mouth with the jacket/shirt ,wrap around his head and kick in the face...If it's not pain resistant you win! If it's pain resitant ,you have to pull out the mandibula!

Jax knows what he is talking about. Follow his advices and you are on the safe side!

And give a cookie to your dog from me ,I'll pay it with a beer when you come down one day LOL


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 3, 2009)

Chances of a human being able to take on a german sheppard with bare hands and winning? Almost nil. A trained police dog will drag you down and bite you so you can be restrained, an untrained dog in a fight will just bite the shit out of you, and probably go for your throat. You will not win.

Hopefully the authorities will prosecute the owners and destroy the dog. That dog is fucked, if it has been raised so badly that its going mad and attacking dogs and even people then its a danger to the community. They could kennel it for life, but why should they? That is torture for a dog, even a crazy, aggressive one.


----------



## gaunten (Mar 3, 2009)

ok, it seems to have been solved, one of our neighbours called the police to report the dog, and they just said "it's been taken care of"
we don't know if that means it's killed or what, but today we have seen three women with their dogs walking up to the forest, and according to dad, they haven't dared to go there for months, so obviously it's gone 

I would like to point out a few things though, first off, I would have probably kicked that dogs ass if I were to fight it, firstly because it's NOT a trained police/attack dog, and secondly because it seemed completely concentrated on our dog, and not the people around.
my mother had misunderstood the thing where dad threw the leashthingy on it, I spoke to dad about it, and it was actually like this:
first my dad kicked the dog in the stomach, fell over, then proceeded to hit the dog straight in the head with the leash about 15-20 times as hard as he could before it let go of our dog. it didn't try to bite him or anything (it didn't even start bleeding... hard fucker)

about shooting the dog, dad spoke to the police about it, and it seems he would have to have a special permission to do it, but he would have probably got it, if they hadn't taken care of it.

also, after these incidents, dad always walked with a large stick (like a baseball bat more or less) in his hand, so if the dog had attacked again he would have probably broken it's back or something with it, and when he asked the police about this, if it was legal and so, they just said "nah, not really, but just say that you took a stick you saw nearby in the heat of the moment, and there's no problem"
nice to have the police on our side for a change 


what bothers me the most is that none of the owners have even contacted us or apologized or anything. not a word...


----------



## Groff (Mar 3, 2009)

gaunten said:


> what bothers me the most is that none of the owners have even contacted us or apologized or anything. not a word...



Some people are pricks... We had this neighbor who had this dog(don't remember what kind it was, I remember someone saying it was a 'japanese guard dog' but I can't remember the breed), he was a nasty SOB... He would come and pick a fight with our Springer Spaniel (who was half his size). My dad had to beat him with a wrench once when he attacked our dog while he was just sitting in our front yard. There was one time our dog got loose and wandered into his yard, his two kids started playing fetch with him (Our dog was always a sweetheart) and when I went out to get him (after we realized he was loose) the dad came out freaking out at me saying our dog was dangerous and could kill his kids... I walked up to him and screamed in his face good about his POS dog that kept picking fights with our dog and made a few advances on me and my dad. After telling him to feck off good he went inside and tried to taddle on me to my parents... Needless to say he got another telling off.

His dog never got loose again.


----------

